# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  BOOKING VAT .: 10th KOI's Festival, 8-9 April 2016 @MGK Kemayoran

## LDJ

Kabar gembiraa !

Bagi para members kois yang ingin mengikuti kontes 10th KOISFEST :
booking vat sudah bisa dilakukan dari sekarang.
Om tante sekalian bisa post kebutuhan vat di thread ini, atau contact person booking vat ke Ricky Onheil. 
Rekap resmi selalu diupdate di thread ini untuk keteraturan, mengingat keterbatasan vat.

harga sewa vat untuk lomba Rp 1.500 000 (satu juta lima ratus ribu rupiah)

Silahkann...

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Vat kecil harganya berapa om?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 29kois

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 29kois

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Rekap booking vat 10th Koi's Fest :

Ukuran vat = bulat diameter 200 cm
Vat ikan besar = 56 cm up
Vat ikan kecil <= 55 cm


1. Slamet K. = 6 vat ( 5 besar + 1 Kecil )
2. Dony L. = 4 vat (besar +1 kecil)
3. yudhistira = 1 vat (besar)
4. Hasan Hadi = 1 vat (besar)
5. Tri Wisnu = 2 vat (besar)
6. Wilson = 5 vat ( 3 Besar + 2 Kecil )
7. Tomodachi = 18 vat ( 16 Besar + 2 Kecil )
8. Ady = 1 vat ( 1 Besar )
9. Budiono Wijanto = 1 vat ( Besar )
10. Imam Said = 3 vat ( Besar )
11. 29kois = 2 vat (1 besar + 1 kecil)
12. Yudisthira = 1 vat (kecil)
13. RGK Gading Koi = 2 vat (besar)
14. JKC = 2 vat (besar)
15. Twin Koi = 5 vat (3 besar + 2 kecil)

Total = 44 vat ikan besar + 10 vat ikan kecil

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Kalau mau lihat juara sama dokumentasinya dimana ya?


Bisa klik di kiri atas kolom untuk hasil lengkapnya "  KOI's  Show " om Frengky.
atau  link ini juga bisa :  http://show.koi-s.org/situs/result.p...016-4-8&n=MTQ3
Salam.

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

